# Rip poor kitty monty



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Passed away last night!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

flip 

r.i.p little one


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Gutted*

HE WAS FINE BUT CONSTANTLY MEOWING I THINK HE MAY OF HAD A FIT OF SOME KIND HE IS A PEACE NOW AND WILL BE BURIED LATER


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> HE WAS FINE BUT CONSTANTLY MEOWING I THINK HE MAY OF HAD A FIT OF SOME KIND HE IS A PEACE NOW AND WILL BE BURIED LATER


im so sorry 
are you goign to get a P.M done? just incase it was somthing the other may have or was it just bad luck?

sorry


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*

No im just going to lay him to rest he sat at the back of box yesterday very quiet he was never 100% but hey keeping chin up as the one vet said wouldnt survive has


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

poor little chap, might be worth having a PM done though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> No im just going to lay him to rest he sat at the back of box yesterday very quiet he was never 100% but hey keeping chin up as the one vet said wouldnt survive has


 poor thing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:eek4: Didnt cats protection suggest taking him to vets when very quiet?????All our fosterers(we were the Southport branch pf CP then) had 24 hour access to our vets if anything was ill, they should have suggested it to you as there was obviously something wrong with him, poor kitty CP should really pay for a pm on him in case its something that will effect the whole litter. Are this litter with MUM or are you handrearing them?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*

Handrearing but i took these ones on myself


----------



## tubbie (Sep 3, 2008)

awww bless rip


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

